# Jane



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay Jane, I know you've eaten to many cadbury mini-eggs, so your on your own the next couple weeks with your symptoms.







I am kidding, I hope you recover.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Eric-I need hypno tapes to stop chocolate and sugar addiction..seriously...help







...I know its affecting my IBS. Maybe I can imagine throwing all the mini-eggs down that well? No wait I'd be really upset







My husband hid all the mini-eggs and part of me wants to go search for them...I must have an evil conciousness that is trying to ruin it all don't you think?Jane


----------

